# Dual HSU VTF-15H MK2 vs Dual PSA S3000I



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

I'll be in the market for a second sub soon...

Easy route... $1000 to add a second HSU and have dual VTF-15H MK2 subs. OR sell it for ~700 and then buy two PSA S3000I for additional $2300.

I suppose this is comparing apples to oranges. Hmm...


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Talley said:


> I'll be in the market for a second sub soon... Easy route... $1000 to add a second HSU and have dual VTF-15H MK2 subs. OR sell it for ~700 and then buy two PSA S3000I for additional $2300. I suppose this is comparing apples to oranges. Hmm...


 Dual HSU's IMO.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Talley,

Are you are adding another sub for room smoothing purposes, more SPL, or both?


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

tesseract said:


> Talley,
> 
> Are you are adding another sub for room smoothing purposes, more SPL, or both?


mainly room response as I'm having difficulty getting smooth response over the wide length of my couch. to the right side is a lack of response or at least by my ear. I'm just trying to get a more even response. If I benefit from more spl then fine but I don't need more spl since what I have is fine. More headroom would be the benefit.

Also the ability to crossover higher and have the subs located closer to the mains would I feel help as my ability to localize starts around 60hz and it's really annoying because the far left front corner is a great response but I can localize until it drops below 60hz. Could be because I'm on the second floor wooden structure and the vibrations help me localize. I'm thinking this could be the reason maybe.

I feel adding two would eliminate the localization problem and then I can crossover at the better 80hz and they would be a bit more seamless integrated if I ran them a tad hotter.

So in the end... not SPL... even response and better integration are my desire.

I think the PSA would pack a nice severe punch but honestly I know that adding the second HSU would be way beyond my actual needs.

Right now my single HSU for the MLP sounds best between center and right main and this is party due to the localization issue. I also know that moving the single HSU toward the corner (18" left of left main) I pick up 5db in response but the localization hurts the performance IMHO. I feel that adding a second sub into the corners yes I would get more spl (better headroom) but my response would be ruler flat and I can also eliminate the burden off the mains since I was previously crossover at 60hz.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

I say spending $1000 vs $2300 answers all questions. I think that PSA and HSU are on a similar plane so that seems to work fine. I have the PSA option and really believe in them but I think they would even agree to save that kind of coin is a good cause. 

Remember you will not get more spl's really, but yes proper placement might make for better response, besides if either one of these subs does not fill your room with copius amounts of solid and deep bottom end, then maybe the placement does need some work. 

Just a thought.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I think the potential for extra spl is gonna be around 6db in that room. That's pretty good headroom IMO. When I calibrate the 3 subs in my system, I start at 70, add the 2nd I'm at 74-76, and the 3rd brings me to 78-80. I usually call that good, as I've already gone through the phase setting headaches. I agree with jack. Get another "shoe" and call it good. You may even put 2 more behind you if that money is burning a hole in your pocket! Psa is awesome, but you're into HSU already so why not just keep going that way. Even 2 should do what you want really. Smoother curve, and headroom? Done.


----------



## 480dad (Jan 22, 2015)

You said you're mainly after even response, adding a 2nd mk 2 should easily accomplish that goal in the room you have. I agree with the two gents above. It's kinda like being married to Sophia Loren and looking for a date with Raquel Welch. Ok, not really.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

You mean Raquel Welch and her twin sister! Lol


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Ya I think you guys are right just adding another HSU would complete my system. I wouldn't need anything but an AVR/Processor upgrade to the sound stuff coming out (atmos/dtsX) and add some ceiling speakers when that time comes.

When that time does come I'll add four of the SVS Prime bookshelfs. I think that'll be adequate enough.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yep. Then sit back and enjoy! Until tweakitis creeps in.......(cousin to upgraditis)


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Yep. Then sit back and enjoy! Until tweakitis creeps in.......(cousin to upgraditis)


Lol that's really funny.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

asere said:


> Lol that's really funny.


 lol thank you! Thank you! I'll be here all week.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

> So in the end... not SPL... even response and better integration are my desire...
> 
> ...I think the PSA would pack a nice severe punch but honestly I know that adding the second HSU would be way beyond my actual needs.


There is your answer. Get another Hsu, take the money we just saved you by taking someone you care about to dinner and spend the rest on music and movies.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

tesseract said:


> There is your answer. Get another Hsu, take the money we just saved you by taking someone you care about to dinner and spend the rest on music and movies.


Actually thats really good advice. I tend to be more hardware but yes... movie purchases need to move to my main priority since my collection is less than 40 haha.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

tesseract said:


> There is your answer. Get another Hsu, take the money we just saved you by taking someone you care about to dinner and spend the rest on music and movies.


Ok ... someone find out who took our Dennis, and demand that he is returned safely.


----------

